# Black Australorp Chick



## stuparfamily (Apr 25, 2013)

This morning I purchased a 3 day old Black australorp chick to add to my flock. I know all about how to slowly introduce her in as time comes but this afternoon I also purchased 3 two week old pheasant chicks. They are all the exact same size but I was wondering could they be kept together? Anyone ever tried this? Tips or suggestions please!!


----------



## mjs500doo (May 6, 2013)

stuparfamily said:


> This morning I purchased a 3 day old Black australorp chick to add to my flock. I know all about how to slowly introduce her in as time comes but this afternoon I also purchased 3 two week old pheasant chicks. They are all the exact same size but I was wondering could they be kept together? Anyone ever tried this? Tips or suggestions please!!


IME pheasants are NASTY and mean. I wouldn't ever raise them together ever again.


----------

